# Télécharger des films sur Mac ?



## marieo (25 Février 2007)

Je me demande sur quels sites je peux aller pour pouvoir télécharger des films (même payants) sur Mac (je viens d'essayer le site de Canal + et fnac.com, cela ne fonctionne que sur PC) ???

Merci pour vos réponses éclairées.  


Marie


----------



## Original-VLM (25 Février 2007)

marieo a dit:


> Je me demande sur quels sites je peux aller pour pouvoir télécharger des films (même payants) sur Mac (je viens d'essayer le site de Canal + et fnac.com, cela ne fonctionne que sur PC) ???
> 
> Merci pour vos réponses éclairées.
> 
> ...



A ma connaissance, les sites de VoD ne sont pas encore compatible Mac OS X.

La solution pour toi ? 

L'illégalité ou alors Windows via Boot Camp ou Parallels.


----------



## marieo (25 Février 2007)

C'est con, j'&#233;tais partie pour faire &#231;a dans la l&#233;galit&#233; mais comme je vois que les utilisateurs de Mac sont laiss&#233;s sur le bord de la route encore une fois, j'ai moins de remords &#224; t&#233;l&#233;charger ill&#233;galement !
Merci pour cette r&#233;ponse rapide.


----------



## Original-VLM (25 Février 2007)

Attends peut &#234;tre que d'autres viendront te proposer des solutions l&#233;gales...

Mais c'est vrai qu'on est souvent laiss&#233; sur le bord de la route... c'est pas pour m'en d&#233;plaire.

Think Different


----------

